# STORAGE ISSUE OF..... Pracrin (GHRP-2) Lyophilized Powder (100mg)



## keen (Mar 18, 2013)

I have purchased a vacuum sealed package of Pracrin (GHRP-2) Lyophilized Powder (100mg) and I'm not sure on how to divide it safely for storage while i go thru the lot.
I'm planning on using 200-300mcg daily as I'm looking for anti aging results over a long period.
So how do i divide the package safely and store it with out contaminating it and causing it to degrade from bacteria and oxygen...etc
I'm aware the end result should be placed in my freezer(except for my current amount to use)

Any ideas???

I am currently searching for mod GRF-129, could someone please confirm for me if this is the same Neorelin (CJC-1295)
Ive read somewhere else that Neorelin is a mod GRF 129 but Im not sure.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 18, 2013)

put it in the fridge.


----------



## keen (Mar 18, 2013)

thanks mate Im aware of where to put it, just in what container that will keep it from oxidizing, being contaminated for long periods of time


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 18, 2013)

did you re con it??  i dont really understand what your asking....??

if its powder use the fridge, if its been re coned still the fridge.  just use up in 30 days or less with BAC water.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Mar 18, 2013)

Get a vacuum sealer and store the extra in the bags in the fridge. Don't use ziploc, no matter what they say they aren't completely sealed. You'll know if a vacuum sealed bag had a leak because it won't vacuum.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 18, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> did you re con it??  i dont really understand what your asking....??
> 
> if its powder use the fridge, if its been re coned still the fridge.  just use up in 30 days or less with BAC water.



sounds like its bulk and not in vials...


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 18, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> sounds like its bulk and not in vials...



if so use Colt's method.


----------



## keen (Mar 19, 2013)

yes its a large vacumm package which will last close to 10 months for me in quanity of powder, so I need to divide the 100mg powder into 20mg amounts or less.
The vaccum seal idea  with bags will probably be too large as 20 mgs of lyophilized powder will equate to a very little amount.
.......Ive put myself in a very stupid position...

So I thank you all for your input and hope there is a solution available

....ok what is the colt method, I tried to goggle it with no luck


----------



## bronco (Mar 19, 2013)

keen said:


> yes its a large vacumm package which will last close to 10 months for me in quanity of powder, so I need to divide the 100mg powder into 20mg amounts or less.
> The vaccum seal idea  with bags will probably be too large as 20 mgs of lyophilized powder will equate to a very little amount.
> .......Ive put myself in a very stupid position...
> 
> ...



he was talking about coltmc's post


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 19, 2013)

bronco said:


> he was talking about coltmc's post



yea man.... read colts post and follow it.


----------

